# FIBA U19 World Championship



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

7/06	12:00 PM EDT Serbia vs. Australia (Semifinal #1)	
7/06	2:15 PM EDT USA vs. Lithuania (Semifinal #2)

7/07	12:00 PM EDT FIBA U19 World Championship (Bronze Medal Game)	

7/07	2:15 PM EDT FIBA U19 World Championship (Gold Medal Game)​

Games are on *WatchESPN*


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice. I was looking for these earlier in the week, nice to see they'll be on WatchESPN.

A potential Serbia/USA rematch would be nice.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope Dante Exum can have a performance similar to the one he had yesterday, I have no interest in watching America be the crap out of Lithuania.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Serbia making hard for Dante Exum to finish at the rim, Vasilije Micic have a good game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Exum's teammates did him no favors but you can not miss two FTs to tie at the end of the game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

USA staying intense early, not giving Lithuania a chance to breathe.


----------

